# Solved: HELP !! html-PHP-mysql-marquee-table



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

hey people got a new one 
i have developed a site for my college using WAMP 2.1
ok so i have this page alumni.php it has html and php coding.
the html cding is for the background and layout thing.
The PHP coding is for reterival of data from database, along with this this data is displayed inside a table( different rows and columns). 
the code is working like a charm till here but there is one more thing that i want and that is to scroll the table by marquee in upward direction.
i cannot get the table to scroll.

the format of code is a bit like this:-

<css>

<php
echo 'html code'
echo 'html code'
echo 'html code'
:
:
php>

i have attached the code and a image that shows the tables as output..i just cant get them to scroll.
I was using marquee for the scrolling, i just want them to scroll anyhow.


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

You will need javascript for this effect. Search "javascript vertical marquee" for examples. 

I would note that the marguee tag has been deprecated as of html 4.01 even though one may return in html 5, It hasn't been fully defined. I would avoid it and move toward writing modern code. The same applies to your use of tables instead of a css layout.


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks for the reply _thingamajig_
i am using a marquee on a different page for scrolling images and it is working perfect, and also a javascript for scrolling simple data..but how to scroll data inside a table _and_ from database.
if i use a javascript then also i would be doing the same thing as what im doing now the difference would be just javascript for scrolling instead of marquee, but there also i will have to create table and retrive data from database ?


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

ok i did the javascript thing but still ANYTHING inside PHP is not scrolling..take alook at the code attached


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

I don't think it matters that the data was sent to the browser after a query. The browser only sees a table.

I've played around with your first example and was able to get it to scroll by putting your tag outside of the table element.


```
<marguee direction=up width=* height=*>
<table>
   <tr>
      <td> </td>
      ....
    </tr>
   ...
</table>
</marquee>
```
In other words, you won't be able scroll the rows within a table but you can scroll the entire table.


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

yes that did my thing..thanks buddy
its done and was not so difficult, but still fooled me around !!
thanks again buddy


----------

